# gender scan tomorrow anymore last min guesses?? lol



## Charliemarina

any guesses, im no good with skulls lol xx

EDIT: Scan tomorrow will post update, so far mostly all guesses boy :)
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20140922_164823 (2).jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## RebeccaR19

I'm going to guess :blue:


----------



## Charliemarina

thanks hun, were finding out at 16 weeks so not long now lol xxx


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Looks boy to me. But I have no idea either lol I do have two boys though and I just have a feeling this is boy!


----------



## Charliemarina

iv also got a massive gut feeling its a boy, would be lovely to have a boy as my son is riding on it and wants a baby brother so much as for me health is number 1 :)


----------



## ClairAye

I'd say :blue: but I'm not really sure!


----------



## nickyb

Boy guess here


----------



## Charliemarina

oooo all boy guesses, ill definatly update once we do find out lol xx


----------



## Loozle

:blue:


----------



## Charliemarina

Ok so I need to ask...what is it that makes you all think boy? With skulls I'm not sure what to look for lol xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

Any more guesses...finding out in 13 days.... eeeekk lol x


----------



## Foreign Chick

hmmmm no clue...


----------



## livia_baba

:blue:


----------



## Charliemarina

cant believe not one girl vote..... im excited to find out now, hope u ladies are right lol x


----------



## Charliemarina

gender scan in 3 days (sunday) any last min guesses ladies?


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm going to guess girl. The nub is prominent but it's not sticking up.


----------



## madseasons

I am going to say :blue: :)


----------



## Charliemarina

im so excited to find out but nervous too, no idea why lol xx


----------



## mummy2_1

Looking forward to your update I'm guessing boy.


----------



## Charliemarina

id be soo excited to have another boy... my eldest is a boy and he is now 13 so iv missed having a little man around lol but id be excited either way <3

would love to know why everyone is guessing boy though :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Your scan looks very similar to my own lb's I don't know any other theory to guess Sori


----------



## Bordeaux

girl horizontal nub


----------



## Charliemarina

thanks ladies, well i find out tomorrow, im on pins and needles with excitement :)

me and OH even picked names last night (finally lol) and if it is a boy then he will be named after mine and OH's dad as they share the same name :)


----------



## SAmummy

Enjoy your scan ! So exciting :flower:


----------



## Charliemarina

Scan is at 1pm tomorrow. ..anymore last min guesses ladies? Skul or nub welcome ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Boy!! :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Good luck with scan today!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Its a .......GIRL :pink: xx


----------



## mummy2_1

Congrats on team pink!!


----------



## SAmummy

Congrats so exciting !!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! I was WAY wrong! Enjoy your :pink: bundle! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

i think that it just goes to show the skull theory is bull lol ....to be fair i always did wonder how skulls could differ in sexes of unborn babies, i mean skulls only change when u become adolescent/adult just like other bones in our bodys do for male or female....im a good believer of the nub theory though :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

oh and thanks for all the congrats ladies we are overjoyed :)


----------



## ClairAye

Charliemarina said:


> i think that it just goes to show the skull theory is bull lol ....to be fair i always did wonder how skulls could differ in sexes of unborn babies, i mean skulls only change when u become adolescent/adult just like other bones in our bodys do for male or female....im a good believer of the nub theory though :haha:

This is what my sister tells me, but it's fun! Lol. Congratulations :pink: :flower:


----------



## tdog

I've found on girls the bottom lip is more rounded on a boy it's not, if this on a boy I'll be checking that theory out lol xx


----------



## Bordeaux

yay the theory I was told at my scan works congrats on your daughter to be


----------

